# Roll Call for October 2008



## ktulu (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey everyone,

With October fast approaching, let's get a roll call as to who is prepping for the Fall exam, and for what depth. That way, we can bounce questions back and forth with other people that are studying, while also getting input from those who have already passed.

Another thing that has worked in the past are "questions of the day" I know Sapper started this last year, and I think that it helped a few people. I will post a question this afternoon to get it started.

I am planning on taking Civil w/ WR/ENV depth.

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## BPCW (Aug 7, 2008)

Just got my official approval to sit today. It will be my first time and I plan on taking the Civil PE WR/ENV as well.

I've been studying for a few weeks now and will rely on this board, a review course, and a lot of studying/problems to hopefully make my first test my last.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 7, 2008)

I haven't received my approval yet, but I am studying for Structural depth. It will be my first time taking it.


----------



## csb (Aug 7, 2008)

Civil- Transportation (now that I understand horizontal curves backwards and forwards and around the PI and down the back tangent)


----------



## boo (Aug 7, 2008)

I am planning to take Civil WR/ENV depth.

But still they are reviewing my application.

I got result from CPEES said for ABET the identified deficiency is: 8 semester credit in math. And basic science.

Dose somebody has approved with this problems or not?


----------



## GTEngineer (Aug 7, 2008)

I just got my letter last week. I'm taking Structural Depth.


----------



## ROBIAMEIT (Aug 7, 2008)

I'M ALL IN!!

4th timer . . . not sure if i am doing Transportation or Construction yet . . . . . studying hard for both

and so it begins again


----------



## Parks and Rec (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm studying for the PM Transportation as a first timer.

I'm hoping to get my seating notice soon.


----------



## seaspider (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm approved and registered for the October exam in MA. (Paid my $245! exam fee just this morning). I'm taking the Water Resources/Enviro Depth.


----------



## totz (Aug 8, 2008)

I got my approval to sit (first time) for Civil PE Exam on October 2008 in California with WR/ENV Depth as my first choice.


----------



## Undertaker (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm game. Transpo Ohio.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 12, 2008)

Time #3 for me! 100-question Environmental PE, Colorado.


----------



## bigtrees (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm in!

First time for Mechanical. Applied in Montana and will take exam out of state in Washington.

Undergraduate degree is Mechanical Engineering Technology. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## vane_gator (Aug 13, 2008)

Taking Structural Depth in FL


----------



## WVUengr (Aug 13, 2008)

Application complete- no sit yet

construction depth in NC


----------



## 3sACharm (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm taking the PE in CO (but sitting in NM) Water Resources. Third Time. May it be my last!


----------



## NGD (Aug 24, 2008)

Greetings &amp; Salutations,

Another vote for the WR/ENV discipline; sitting in Chicago...3-peat.

NGD


----------



## Parks and Rec (Sep 3, 2008)

Still waiting to hear about a seating notice. The NC board will not meet until September 11th and 12th. Then they will send out seating notices. It seems like forever to hear back and the exam is coming up soon.


----------



## WVUengr (Sep 3, 2008)

parks said:


> Still waiting to hear about a seating notice. The NC board will not meet until September 11th and 12th. Then they will send out seating notices. It seems like forever to hear back and the exam is coming up soon.


i AM IN LIMBO WITH THEM TOO!! I have heard that we wont know if we are sitting to almost OCT 1., nothing like cutting it close


----------



## dastuff (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll be doing structural in California (fun fun)


----------



## rack04 (Sep 25, 2008)

Civil w/ Trans depth.


----------



## Parks and Rec (Sep 26, 2008)

I will be taking it in April...The board did not count some of my experience...


----------



## GA Tech (Sep 29, 2008)

Sitting CA Water/Enviro Oct. '08 exam for first time.

Still haven't gotten a seating confirmation. Is this normal for CA? I got back my 2 postcards saying all is honky dorey, but want to know they've got me in San Fran and not LA!


----------



## testee (Oct 11, 2008)

so I just got my new 11th edition CERM today. should I keep it in theshrink wrap so it still has that new book smell for the exam?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Good luck for all you first-time takers and a special shout-out to the repeat takers! I have been there ... just get in there and get 'er done! 



testee said:


> so I just got my new 11th edition CERM today. should I keep it in theshrink wrap so it still has that new book smell for the exam?


Ummm ... sure! Whatever floats yer boat! 

JR


----------



## dcny (Oct 13, 2008)

1st time - Civil -Transportation


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 13, 2008)

Why didn't I see this topic before????

I'm in. I'll be taking the CA special seismic &amp; surveying exams.

1st time.


----------



## Jtiger (Oct 20, 2008)

Taking PE AGAIN this fall for the second time, try geotech in the afternoon rather than structures. I'll see how that pays off, hope it works.


----------

